# Ordre des fils dans un câble Ethernet



## Carnea (17 Août 2003)

Hello !

J'ai trouvé sur le net les instructions suivantes concernant l'ordre des fils dans la prise d'un câble Ethernet :
1 blanc/orange
2 orange
3 blanc/vert
4 bleu
5 blanc/bleu
6 vert
7 blanc marron
8 maron

Notre réseau ne fonctione pas bien : il est comme bloqué par instant, alors qu'il n'y a que très peu de traffic et que nous avons des switchs et non des hubs. En débranchant et rebranchant la prise incriminée, les choses rentrent en général dans l'ordre.

En y regardant de plus près, je constate que certaines prises ne sont pas montées comme ci-dessus mais comme ça : brun-blanc, brun, bleu, bleu-blanc, orange, vert, vert-blanc, organe-blanc.

L'ordre des fils a-t-il vraiment de l'importance ? A ce moment-là, pourquoi le réseau ne se bloque-t-il QUE de temps à autres sur les calbes incorrects ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Thierry


----------



## albin (17 Août 2003)

Dans les cable réseau il faut que le 1 alle au 1 et iainsi dessuite peu étre tu as un cable croisé donc tu doit avoir la paire 1,2 et 3,6 inversé.
ou sinon ton cable est d'effectueux donc ou il faut le refaire ou en acheter un nouveau si tu peux tente de le changer au cas ou.

a+


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2003)

Ou achêtes-tu tes câbles ?


----------



## Carnea (17 Août 2003)

Je viens de relire cette page :

http://macfr.com/techmac/article.php?art=125

Il semble que ça puisse fonctionner si on se contente de mettre les fils dans n'importe quel ordre (mais évidemment identique sur les deux prises).

Par contre il semble aussi que, si le câble est long, le fait de ne pas respecter l'ordre proposé puisse causer le genre de problèmes que nous rencontrons !

Thierry.


----------



## albin (17 Août 2003)

c'est juste que si le cable et long et que tu le fabrique d'in coté puis de l'autre il faut avoir le même ordre des deux coté il faut juste respecte les même ordre peux importe les couleurs pourvu quel soit dans le même ordres.
sinon ton cable ne fais pas plus de 200 métre ??
car si oui il est trop long.
a+


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2003)

Carnea a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de relire cette page :
> 
> http://macfr.com/techmac/article.php?art=125
> 
> ...



L'ordre des couleurs ? hahaha. Ca n'a vraiment pas d'importance si c'est bien le même des deux cotés. Ce qui compte c'est la connexion électrique, pas la couleur du brin ... C'est utile seulement pour les câbles croisés, pour identifier correctement les brins croisés.

Maintenant il faudrait aussi voir ce que tu utilises comme câble et surtout quelle catégorie tu as choisi. Et si tu n'es pas à l'aise pour fabriquer tes câbles, achête les tout fait dans une boite comme Komelec qui te propose de la très bonne qualité.


----------



## Carnea (18 Août 2003)

Merci pour vos remarques.

Je lis  ici  que le câble ne doit pas être inférieur à 3 m. Cela est sûrement un peu exagéré, car on trouve dans le commerce des câble plus courts. Cependant j'ai, dans mon réseau, des câbles très courts (40 cm entre le switch et le routeur p. ex).

Cela pourrait donc être la cause de certains de nos problèmes !?

Thierry


----------



## albin (18 Août 2003)

non car dans ma boite l'on a des cables inférieur à 3 métre et pour des ordinateurs super important il n'aurai pas fais une erreur pareille et chez moi j'ai des cables plus cours que 2 métre.
regarde plustot sur la qualité des connexion ou du cable.
a+


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2003)

Carnea a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos remarques.
> 
> Je lis  ici  que le câble ne doit pas être inférieur à 3 m.



Ce n'est pas vrai et ça fait mal de voir ça sur le site d'étudiants d'une école comme supinfo ...


----------



## nekura (19 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas vrai et ça fait mal de voir ça sur le site d'étudiants d'une école comme supinfo ...



Oui et non...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de *norme* spécifiant une longueur minimale, mais des recommandations préconisant ce genre de choses, oui (bien que jamais avec 2 fois la même longueur...)

Il est vrai que les paires de cables torsadées ont besoin d'une petite longueur pour atténuer certains bruits. Mais tout ça, c'est la théorie ; en pratique, dans une armoire de brassage, en plein coeur de réseau, je te garantis que personne n'hésite à utiliser des cables très courts (30cm max), pour des raisons évidentes (sinon, ça fait un sacré plat de spaghettis)
Et je n'ai jamais entendu personne se plaindre de problèmes de bruit pour cable trop court... La sensibilité des équipements Ethernet s'est quand même bien améliorée depuis les premiers jours du 10baseT...

Donc pour moi, n'importe quel cable de moins de 90m est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (au delà, on peut rencontrer d'autres types de problèmes).


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2003)

En effet tu as raison. Et les câbles que tu trouves dans le commerce chez des gens sérieux comme Komelec sont impeccable que ce soit des 50 cm ou plus ...

Pour les longues distances, répéteur obligatoire ...


----------



## Erwan Guillemot (20 Août 2003)

Bonjour,
Etant l'auteur de l'article qui à l'air de te faire souffrir, je me permets d'exerce mon droit de réponse sur ce forum.

Pour ce qui est de l'ordre des couleurs dans un câble: on peut effectivement mettre les fils dans n'importe quel ordre.
Cependant, pour éviter les problèmes de diaphonie et de paradiaphonie (voir dictionnaire spécialisé en physique des  phénomènes électriques et ondulatoires), il est essentiel de respecter cet ordre afin que les champs magéntiques circulant dans les paires torsadées s'annulent entre eux et évitent ainsi tout phénomène de dégradation du signal.

Pour ce qui est des 3 mètres minimum, il s'agit toujours de la norme EIA/TIA 568 qui permet d'éviter un problème d'écho du signal.(vous pourrez retrouver toutes ces normes imbitables sur le site de l'ANSI).
Les normes sont faites pour indiquer quelles sont les façons optimales d'implémenter une structure; les constructeurs ne sont pas obligés de les respecter et peuvent donc vendre des câbles inférieurs à 3 m. 
De plus en aucun je ne dis qu'un tel câble ne serait pas utilisable: avec quelques trombones ça fonctionne bien!

Espérant avoir soigné ta blessure, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+.
Cordialement,
Erwan


----------

